# Discus and Cardinal Tetras



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

Will full grown Discus make a meal of cardinal tetras. What about full grown cardinals 1 1/2".


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Cardinals should be able to avoid discus well enough, particularly the tank-raised, frozen-food-spoiled aquarium type.  Well-fed discus would much rather eat bloodworms, from what I've seen.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Discus and Cardinals are a classic combo. They prefer the same water parameters and the Cards can take the elevated temps that some Discus keepers like to use.

This is one of the few fish that Discus breeders used to ok for those who just had to have something in there besides Discus.

The (loose) schooling activity of the Cards will also help get the Discus over their shyness.

No problems.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Andy,

I think you should have no problems with Discus and Cardinals. They look great together I think!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## bluedescada (Oct 8, 2006)

Discus and cardinals are goodfellas I love to see them together.


----------

